# Can Java Fern stay in the pot?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

I have some Java fern, which I am supposed to tie to my rocks. Well, I tried removing it from the pot gently, and a leave broke off! Can I just keep it in the pot?

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Shouldn't. The roots need to be in open water for the plant to do really well. You need to take the wool out of the pot, and then pick it off the roots as best you can. It takes a while but you pretty much have to


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, I dont mind doing that, its worth it.

Thanks mate.

Cheers,

--Dan


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like you got your answer..!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Also, is it ok if it's right near the intake of the filter? A few leaves are getting sucked right up against the intake.

BTW, I did what elTwitcho said, and I ended up fishlining it to the rock. It looks really good!

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It can go real close to the intake, but it shouldn't be sucked into the intake or right up against it. Just move it over a tiny bit and you should be good


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Also, is it ok if it's right near the intake of the filter? A few leaves are getting sucked right up against the intake.
> 
> BTW, I did what elTwitcho said, and I ended up fishlining it to the rock. It looks really good!
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Just remember that Java Fern can get large, and after a while it would get sucked into the filter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Does it spread? Im hoping to find a lower light plant that will cover up my rocks a bit.

--Dan


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/LL016.html

And

http://www.vaquariumplant.com/plant/m2.htm

Low light plants that spreads. Also check out some of these. "Foreground/Ground Cover"

http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart...escription.html


----------

